# Season 3 New Logging Crew Chainsaw in water?



## skater76690 (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw a new preview for the new axmen season 3. and the new crew Shelby was using the chainsaw in the water to cut logs..one of the clips he totaly sumerges it in the water pulling it out? http://www.facebook.com/axmen check it out wouldent the filter get wet or even yet the carb take in water unless he put the choke on real quick for the clip.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 17, 2009)

skater76690 said:


> I saw a new preview for the new axmen season 3. and the new crew Shelby was using the chainsaw in the water to cut logs..one of the clips he totaly sumerges it in the water pulling it out? http://www.facebook.com/axmen check it out wouldent the filter get wet or even yet the carb take in water unless he put the choke on real quick for the clip.



:monkey: Try it yourself and see. Look, AxeMen is to real loggers what Taco Bell is to real Mexican food....lots of phony flavor but no real substance.


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2009)

hope they bought him a new saw :monkey:


----------



## giXXer (Jan 12, 2010)

As soon as I saw the new commercial I was wondering if anyone was going to comment on this. It actually made my skin crawl a little and made me wonder if the new season was going to be even more "hollywood."

Of course I'm still going to watch the show, I'd just rather see less drama and more wood cutting.


----------



## Jgraham798 (Jan 12, 2010)

skater76690 said:


> I saw a new preview for the new axmen season 3. and the new crew Shelby was using the chainsaw in the water to cut logs..one of the clips he totaly sumerges it in the water pulling it out? http://www.facebook.com/axmen check it out wouldent the filter get wet or even yet the carb take in water unless he put the choke on real quick for the clip.




I kept backing up and rerunning the preview I saw and the chain isn't even moving when he comes up out iof the water and then al of a sudden he's cutting the log....I dunno....looks like some slight of hands to me. 

Take care and seeya!
Jim


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2010)

forestryworks said:


> hope they bought him a new saw :monkey:



No, the saw will be fine. I've had mine go in the drink and so has a buddy. Once the saw is rinsed off and dried out it is fine.


----------



## Industry (Jan 12, 2010)

Fancy editing is all. the saw is not running when comes out of the water, they just edit in the sound of a running saw later.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 12, 2010)

Of course it wasn't running--it was flooded.
Phil


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 12, 2010)

I have seen my share of hydrolocked motors, guess in hollywood land water isn't wet!


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Running chainsaws do not keep running when dropped into water. DAMHIKT.

But they are easy to dry out and get running again. 10-15 Minutes of work and they are running as long as the water is not allowed to cause rust.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Jan 12, 2010)

giXXer said:


> As soon as I saw the new commercial I was wondering if anyone was going to comment on this. It actually made my skin crawl a little and made me wonder if the new season was going to be even more "hollywood."
> 
> Of course I'm still going to watch the show, I'd just rather see less drama and more wood cutting.



I agree 100%,id like to see more falling and yarding.......Maybe some skiding and some hauling and a couple fights.But i hate all the hollywood fake crap


----------



## dh1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

Stihlcutter said:


> I agree 100%,id like to see more falling and yarding.......Maybe some skiding and some hauling and a couple fights.But i hate all the hollywood fake crap



me too i wisdh they just show it like it happens insted of all the other bull they show on there


----------



## Terry L (Feb 1, 2010)

Drain the fuel, dry the air filter, and it will run like new. I've done this several times in Alaska unblocking a river of a huge spruce that fell in. Of course the saw was a Stihl, I might not try it with anything else!


----------



## chucker (Feb 16, 2010)

*whooo dattttt ?????*

say what?????


----------

